# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Heat 4/16/06 12 noon CT *ABC*



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*BULLS @ HEAT*_












_*Sunday March 16, 2006 12pm CT/1pmET American Airlines Arena, Miami

exclusively on *ABC**_​


*Series:* Heat lead 2-0. 

*Last meeting:* Heat won 85-84 on March 18 in Chicago.

*Records:* Heat 52-27; Bulls 38-41.




_*Bulls probable starters ppg:*_ 

G Kirk Hinrich 15.7, G Ben Gordon 16.7, F Andres Nocioni 12.7, F Malik Allen 4.8, 
C Michael Sweetney 8.3

Bulls stats 


_*Heat probable starters ppg:*_ 

G Gary Payton 7.9, G Dwyane Wade 27.5, F Antoine Walker 12.0, F Udonis Haslem 9.5, 
C Shaquille O'Neal 20.1

Heat stats 




*Story line:* _The Bulls have lost 11 straight in Miami, with their last win coming Jan. 18, 2000. They need a victory to hang on to a playoff berth. Wade, a Robbins native, struggled in the Heat's two games at the United Center, but that was probably because he was pressing in his hometown. If he finds redemption, the Bulls are in trouble._


Tribune


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Must win game.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

What are the chances that the Heat rest their main players (Shaq, Wade, Walker, Haslem, whoever else is the main guy on that team), and we somehow get to play bench players. Then we could pull out a W and then go into Orlando with a four-game winning streak. Hey, if we win tomorrow, we only need to win against Toronto and we're set! 

Man, I really hope these guys *TCB** tomorrow and on Monday and then again on Wednesday!!

GO BULLS!!!

*Yeah, that's right Miz. lol

And please someone tell Pax to trade Gordon. :biggrin:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

bosh isn't playing in the toronto game so we already WON that one


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bosh has been shut down for a while with a thumb injury.

i read a wire story today that suggested pat riley will rest his starters, but also that posey and williams (who has been already resting with a knee injury) may return.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls finally on real national TV. If the Bulls can make their jump shots, they will win pretty easily, especially if most of the starting Heat play small minutes.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't think any time you play Miami is an easy win. We have, however, played them tough all season. Previous scores?


*L 97-100*

*L 84-85*


Both teams at full strength in both previous meetings. The fact that it's national TV does not bode well for us. Our kids never seem to well on national coverage.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Need to win to keep the pressure on Indiana, Washington and Milwaukee and to keep Philly off our backs.

Philly is playing Orlando now
Indiana vs Charlotte now aswell
Atlanta vs Milwaukee later


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why did you say trade Gordon? I don't know why Chicago wants to trade him, he is going to be great.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

myst said:


> Why did you say trade Gordon? I don't know why Chicago wants to trade him, he is going to be great.


It was a joke. Didn't you see the big grin I put right after I said that. Also, it was in response to everyone talking about wanting to keep Gordon. And yes, I love Gordon and want him to stay with the Bulls. I was merely joking about what the other guys were talking about.

Sorry if someone already got the joke, but I guess I had to explain it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I don't think any time you play Miami is an easy win. We have, however, played them tough all season. Previous scores?
> 
> 
> *L 97-100*
> ...


The Bulls haven't been on free network national TV since Michael Jordan's championship-winner in 1998. Sure, they've been on TNT, ESPN, and WGN Superstation, but those are still cable networks. Tomorrow's game will arguably be the biggest national exposure the Bulls will have since the championship years.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The Bulls haven't been on free network national TV since Michael Jordan's championship-winner in 1998. Sure, they've been on TNT, ESPN, and WGN Superstation, but those are still cable networks. Tomorrow's game will arguably be the biggest national exposure the Bulls will have since the championship years.


Didn't they play on ABC this year as well?? You should check the games back to make sure. I'm pretty sure I remember us playing on ABC, though. Maybe I'm just daydreaming.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Now, the Bulls would really like to win this game, because then they would make the playoffs.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

holy mother, bobcats pull the upset on the pacers!!!!!

now GO HAWKS


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Man...if we can pull this game off...WOW we can really really really really help ourselves.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not really an upset when you play the Pacers. Pacers suck.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

With all the teams that lost tonight this game is just HUGE HUGE HUGE


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

KHinrich12 said:


> With all the teams that lost tonight this game is just HUGE HUGE HUGE


Yes, if we win this one, the end of the story. WE are in the playoff at 8th spot at worst.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm going to the Sox game tomorrow. I'm rooting for a rain-out so i can catch the game...Or is there anywhere in the ballpark to catch the game?

I have a feeling about this game. The Bulls will know what they are playing for and how they can ascend the playoff ladder with a win. The only thing that scares me is that this game is National TV. Heat won't want to be embarrassed in front of America.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am sorry my friends, but Bulls will not win that game.

So, just enjoy the Easter !


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> I am sorry my friends, but Bulls will not win that game.
> 
> So, just enjoy the Easter !


Go back to the Magic/Bucks/Pacers/Sixers/Wizards forum where you came for. No real fan would say we would lose a crucial game when the other team is resting its players.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls can jump into a tie for 6th with a win, although they would still need to jump past due to tiebreakers to actually get it. Nevertheless, very important game.

And please don't get the 5th seed, we can't handle Cleveland.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Yes, if we win this one, the end of the story. WE are in the playoff at 8th spot at worst.


So is that really true? Is our magic number 1? It would seem that way, but it's hard for me to determine how the tiebreaker rules would work if we ended in a three-way tie with Philly and some other team.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The Bulls haven't been on free network national TV since Michael Jordan's championship-winner in 1998. Sure, they've been on TNT, ESPN, and WGN Superstation, but those are still cable networks. Tomorrow's game will arguably be the biggest national exposure the Bulls will have since the championship years.


The Bulls played on NBC against the Wizards in Jordan's first game back to the UC as an opposing player. I can understand you trying to block that memory from your mind. A) Because the Bulls played embarassing basketball and B) because later that night the Bears lost to the Eagles in their 2001 playoff game.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The ROY said:


> bosh isn't playing in the toronto game so we already WON that one


Just like Detroit already WON their game against the Raptors on Friday?

I never take any game as a win before it starts.

Although I will admit that we play them very well and haven't lost to them since we traded Jalen Rose north of the border.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

I am really excited for this game, even if the Heat don't play their starters for the whole game. If the Bulls can make a loud statement on the national stage, even against the Heat's 2nd stringers, it will give them some good momentum/publicity to roll into the playoffs with, as opposed to the whole "oh they're in by default cause the whole east sucks" story.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So is that really true? Is our magic number 1? It would seem that way, but it's hard for me to determine how the tiebreaker rules would work if we ended in a three-way tie with Philly and some other team.


Yes, the win by Bulls today means the end of the season for both Sixers and Magics. A win today, we can only go up from 8th seed depening on the whole situation with Pacers, Wizards and Bucks. Anywhere from 5th to 8th.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> Yes, the win by Bulls today means the end of the season for both Sixers and Magics. A win today, we can only go up from 8th seed depening on the whole situation with Pacers, Wizards and Bucks. Anywhere from 5th to 8th.


Not quite; the Sixers could still get in in a 3-way tie with Bulls and Wizards (Wizards would be out).

A win by the Bulls today would make the standings look peculiar: the team in the 5th spot would not have clinched their playoff spot, while the teams in the 6th, 7th, and 8th spots all would have.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm optimistic about this game.

Bulls 94

Heat 89


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's an article from The Miami Herald 



> Heat hopes to stay sharp
> 
> After clinching the Eastern Conference's No. 2 playoff seed Friday, coach Pat Riley wants to rest his players without hurting their effectiveness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

sloth said:


> Go back to the Magic/Bucks/Pacers/Sixers/Wizards forum where you came for. No real fan would say we would lose a crucial game when the other team is resting its players.


You are too violent for this time of the year  

I am just predicting the result…and I hope I am wrong. Besides:

1.Heat will be ready to give us more that we could handle (don’t count on their statements about resting or whatever they said they are planning to do for the rest of the season)

2We are already in playoff (assuming Bulls win the last game with Toronto)


3.We are not ready to go beyond the first round… so I prefer to get some “education” from Pistons rather than from Heat or NJ or Cavaliers



P.S. BTW, where can I see the latest “real fan” specifications?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Shaq & Zo aren't playing...

J. Williams is getting limited minutes

Posey's getting increased minutes, as will Haslem & Walker probably...

we should be able to take this game...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*happy 21st birthday TODAY to Luol Deng!*


now go out there and have a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* game!!


:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *happy 21st birthday TODAY to Luol Deng!*
> 
> 
> now go out there and have a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* game!!
> ...


I sure hope Luol didn't do what I did the night of my 21st birthday and hit the Bars at 12 am. Southbeach is open after midnight, right?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

No Shaq. No 'Zo. No J-Will. And w/ Miami already having clinched the 2nd seed Wade won't play a whole lot of mins. either. If we lose this...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> You are too violent for this time of the year
> 
> I am just predicting the result…and I hope I am wrong. Besides:
> 
> ...



you have been eerily accurate with your predictions, Bulls96, and i also hope you are wrong today.

i just wanted to give you a shout out for your accuracy though.

sloth, well, the kid is excitable. what can we say.


go bulls.


let's just hope they don't get "crucified". oh the tasteless easter puns could run wild if we lose this game, don't mean to offend.


hail mary and all that.


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

u sure all of them wont play tonight????


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> .. If we lose this...


...every single player on both teams, will get paid between $10K and $150K regardless what we may think about their input


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Come on men let's get this W.

Let's clinch at least an 8th spot today and continue to move up the ladder!!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> you have been eerily accurate with your predictions, Bulls96, and i also hope you are wrong today.
> 
> i just wanted to give you a shout out for your accuracy though.
> 
> ...


Thanks pal, I am 100% with you on that and I hope I will be drunk enough to accept any result peacefully


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Bulls do not need another team to help them reach the playoffs. It's up to them now. They cannot take Miami lightly! We must go in there and take advantage of the fact that key players will not be 100% or not play at all. 

We beat Miami, I would gell better about our game with Orlando. That game scares me more than the last game we played against the Hawks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_MIAMI (Ticker) -- A strong stretch run has brought the Chicago Bulls to the edge of their second straight postseason appearance. 

*Chicago can win for the 10th time in 12 games and clinch the final Eastern Conference playoff spot Sunday when they visit the Miami Heat. *

Looking for consecutive postseason berths since winning NBA titles in 1997 and 1998, the Bulls are in eighth place in the East, 1 1/2 games in front of the Philadelphia 76ers with three contests to play. 

Ben Gordon tied a league record by hitting all nine shots from the arc en route to scoring 32 points and Kirk Hinrich added 19 points for Chicago in Friday's 103-101 victory over Washington. 

Miami has won three of its last four and clinched the second seed in the East. There is a chance the Heat could meet the Bulls in the opening round of the playoffs. 

Dwyane Wade scored 25 points and Udonis Haslem added 24 and 14 rebounds for the Heat in Friday's 104-85 triumph over the 76ers. 

Miami has won six of the last seven encounters against Chicago and is 31-9 at home this season. _


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

reminder!

ABC also do a half hour preview show *NBA Nation* before the game. airs at 12:30 ET/11:30 CT


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hapy Birthday to Luol! :biggrin:

I just bet 50000 on the Bulls in the VBookie, a lot of people are betting on the Heat though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't know where someone heard that Shaq isn't playing, but I've heard nothing of that sort down here in Miami....not sure if that's 100% accurate.


Regardless, I obviously don't want to lose, but I definitely want to see you guys make the playoffs. I like the way you guys play, and I enjoy watching Gordon and Hinrich do their thing....how about a tie?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Like said above, I'm really worried about that Magic game. The Magic have I think 26 wins at home this year, and as we all know are on a huge winning streak. If we drop this one, we could be looking at the Toronto game as a must win to clinch.

Of course Philly or Orlando can lose before then to make it unnecessary.

Just win today Bulls!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Like said above, I'm really worried about that Magic game. The Magic have I think 26 wins at home this year, and as we all know are on a huge winning streak. If we drop this one, we could be looking at the Toronto game as a must win to clinch.
> 
> Of course Philly or Orlando can lose before then to make it unnecessary.
> 
> Just win today Bulls!


I don't wanna lose this game either, but as long as Toronto's in front of us with NO bosh, that's already a win in the record books.

We clinched vs. Toronto last year also.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*wilbon* on the pregame show!! i love it!

plus mark jackson and pippen. so the bulls mojomomentum is represented!!!

good luck charms!

um, did wilbon just hype the magic??

boo wilbon!



:laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

quick look-in to the bulls lockerroom reveals the bulls will be wearing *HOME WHITES* today. i guess the heats are going retro jersey?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Scottie defending the bulls! Glad to see that. 

Orlando is playing as well as anyone in the east right now.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Orlando is playing as well as anyone in the east right now.


Due to having one of the most talented big's in basketball.

More than ANYTHING else, we need to find out who is the TRUTH between Thomas, Aldridge & Bargnani. Ultimately, they're the most important piece to our future IMO.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: 
Sweetney introducing the team..

Payton does it with a little more flare though.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm already sick of Walton.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq has some serious guns on him.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice drive by Noch.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: Nocioni is a stud... straight at Shaq.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon with another 3. 

Gordon has a chance for the consecutive threes record, which is 13.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Can we put the idea that Noce isn't tough to rest now?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Noch AGAIN.

He's off to a stong start.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anybody else think that was an odd looking shot by Walker?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow, Shaq made that layup look easy. He just overpowered Sweeney like he was nothing.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Getting beat by Antwan Walker is about as bad as it gets.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Somebody needs to tell Noce that Walker can play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni looks good on the offensive end so far, but Walker (the guy he's guarding) is 4-4 from both inside and out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rubber Ducky, you're the one,
You make bathtime lots of fun,
Rubber Ducky, I'm awfully fond of you;

Woo woo be doo

Rubber Ducky, joy of joys,
When I squeeze you, you make noise!
Rubber Ducky, you're my very best friend, it's true!

Doo doo doo doo, doo doo

Every day when I 
Make my way to the tubby
I find a little fella who's 
Cute and yellow and chubby

Rub-a-dub-a-dubby!

Rubber Ducky, you're so fine
And I'm lucky that you're mine
Rubber ducky, I'm awfully fond of you.

Every day when I 
Make my way to the tubby
I find a little fella who's 
Cute and yellow and chubby

Rubber Ducky, you're so fine
And I'm lucky that you're mine
Rubber ducky, I'm awfully fond of -
Rubber ducky, I'd like a whole pond of -
Rubber ducky I'm awfully fond of you!

Doo doo, be doo


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GOALTEND!

The ball was touched on the way down.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Talk about goaltending.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was basket interference. Nice home cooking for the Heat.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Luke is SKINNY. 

I have seen some pictures of him but I didn't realize he was thin until I saw him on TV.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

win it and you clinch it. good luck 

23-16 mia 3 mins to go in the first.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

someone please hit the undo slo-mo button on Luke ****snerd. watching him jump and run makes my eyes hurt!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke just needs some kangaroo legs.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Chandler needs to step the F up and grab some boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Luke just needs some kangaroo legs.


He's adequate to play against Doleac.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Luke just needs some kangaroo legs.


or another team.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> He's adequate to play against Doleac.


 But for a bit he was playing against Shaq.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what is it with all these fairy "giant killers". take it hard to the hole.

(trying not to swear, it is easter after all)


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BS call. Is a player allowed to run into other players legs and fall down every time?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker out, Posey in.

Hopefully when Walker comes back in he'll be ice cold like he's prone to do.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dang with a nice basket.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

no defense no win,period


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bill get your facts straight. kirk was not "inserted" into the starting lineup in january.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

All this talk about "athleticism" in various threads.

Watch Deng for the Bulls.

Watch Wade for the Heat.

Then look at Schenshur.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> bill get your facts straight. kirk was not "inserted" into the starting lineup in january.


At PG.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice play by Dang (?) to slow down Wade on the end of the 1st. If he hadn't that would be an easy two for Wade.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> I'm already sick of Walton.


how can u be sick of walton? he's EASILY the most entertaining commentator in the history of sports enterTAINMENT!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler's athletic, too.

Here's his 1st quarter stats:
0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0

The 1 is a personal foul.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> All this talk about "athleticism" in various threads.
> 
> Watch Deng for the Bulls.
> 
> ...


Schenshur??????is he a new spice of dinosaur? :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The ROY said:


> how can u be sick of walton? he's EASILY the most entertaining commentator in the history of sports enterTAINMENT!


 To me he's just annoying.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

WTF?

That should have been and 1.

There have already been some very biased calls for the Heat in this game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was a horrible call. This is part of the reason why stars win. They get the calls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Glad Chandler came to play today.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Typical Chandler moving screen.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> WTF?
> 
> That should have been and 1.
> 
> There have already been some very biased calls for the Heat in this game.



they said it. if it's wade, it's and-1 and if it's hinrich it's and-NONE.

he gets no respect. 

none.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm wondering who of those teams are chasing the playoffs? :curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Chandler with a nice tap out on Dang on a missed shot who draws a foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bad shot by Kirk. 

Good shot by Kirk.

Only down 7 now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bill Walton seems to be a Bulls (and Skiles) fan now.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ok,now we're starting playing basketball,keep it going guys,keep it going


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's 1-4, so he's riding the pine now.

Hinrich is 2-6 (1-5 before that last 3).


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Bill Walton seems to be a Bulls (and Skiles) fan now.


Bill likes execution on offense, he's is the greatest fan of fundementals of all time.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tyson with a nice putback.

Duhon with a foul on the inbound?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kirk with a nice drive and layup.

The Bulls need to keep doing that.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

no defense we allowed 49 points in 18 minutes,we have to make some stops


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon's 1-4, so he's riding the pine now.
> 
> Hinrich is 2-6 (1-5 before that last 3).


Kirk runs the offense, while Ben Gordon finishes the offense. Deng is the hot hand right now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben is back in though. And he knocks another 3. Typical news!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I LOVE to see Gordon running without the ball to a spot on the court a la Reggie Miller and sticking a jumper like that.

I wish that was more a part of our offense.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

These missed free throws are starting to annoy me.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ty with a nice play and gets fouled.

Makes both FTs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Kirk runs the offense, while Ben Gordon finishes the offense. Deng is the hot hand right now.


Seems to me Ben's been running the offense in Q4 lately, and we've been winning.

The thing is that by leaving Kirk in, he's allowed to shoot himself out of a little funk, while Gordon isn't given that chance. That's the gist of this quote:

"If you look at guys like [the Celtics'] Paul Pierce, if he starts 0-for-10, he's still going to get minutes," Gordon said.

Gordon, like a few of his teammates, sometimes plays with the sinking feeling he's about to get pulled. He's still not used to it, and apparently it doesn't do much for his confidence.

"With consistency you get more confident," he said. "But a lot of confidence comes from people believing in you."


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon misses a three. I believe he was 2 short of the consecutive threes record.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That was a beautiful, and for some reason non-foul, layup by Deng.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*DENG!*_

it's your birthday!

:rbanana:

and a happy birthday from ABC.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> Gordon misses a three. I believe he was 2 short of the consecutive threes record.


He missed one earlier, ending that streak.

Unfortunately, the pass was at his feet and he ended up rushing the shot after gathering the ball in.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

happy birthday luol!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, Shaq gets away with so much..
That reverse layup by Deng, O'neal was all over his arm.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bill Walton with the dead lyrics once again, "some have 2 good eyes and they still don't see" 
I know TBF#1 is smilin somewhere


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

If Deng gains a little more muscle, I bet he can be as great a (layup) finisher as Lebron is right now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, we're very clearly not the most talented team on the court, but we're hanging tough. I do admire our guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Notice Gordon played PG that last play?

Pass to Harrington for the hook.

Gordon on the fast break, layup and the foul (on wade).


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

I really haven't watched a game Shaq has played in this season as closely as I'm watching this game, and I'm amazed at all of the points the Bulls are getting close to the hoop. He really doesn't rotate and play help D the way he used to. Maybe it's just because the game doesn't really matter to his team. Now that he's out of the game, the Bulls should have an absolute field day in the paint the rest of this half.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon doing his best Wade impression with the layup and one on Wade.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whoooo hoooo bennnny

_*and-1*_

awesome. and hits the FT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

And then Gordon draws the charge on Wade.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wade with an offensive foul.

Was that is 2nd or 3rd?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> Wade with an offensive foul.
> 
> Was that is 2nd or 3rd?


his 2nd


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> If Deng gains a little more muscle, I bet he can be as great a (layup) finisher as Lebron is right now.


I doubt that. LeBron has a LOT more muscle on Deng, plus the explosive vertical (and horizontal) leap. I'm always amazed by how many feet Bron can advance in a jump. 

Deng may be our best finisher, and muscle will help. I'm guessing that Deng wasn't able to do any upper body weight lifting this offseason with his wrist surgery. Assuming he can stay healthy, we'll see if he can really change his physique this summer.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I like how Bill Walton calls Ben Gordon barely over six feet tall.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow, that was some great passing. To bad the Bulls didn't get a basket out of it.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nice defensive q by bullies,i hope they continue that in the second half too and i also hope wade continue struggling


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I doubt that. LeBron has a LOT more muscle on Deng, plus the explosive vertical (and horizontal) leap. I'm always amazed by how many feet Bron can advance in a jump.
> 
> Deng may be our best finisher, and muscle will help. I'm guessing that Deng wasn't able to do any upper body weight lifting this offseason with his wrist surgery. Assuming he can stay healthy, we'll see if he can really change his physique this summer.


I think Deng has that wiry, KG type of strength. That could be why Deng is such a good finisher already. Plus, he's a sportsmanship award winner, so opposing teams don't want to bang up the goodwill ambassador. :smilewink:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I like how Bill Walton calls Ben Gordon barely over six feet tall.



"The numbers don't lie" 

Love the Tirico shrinkage retort about Ben being 6'3" on draft day.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow. I started watching the game during the 2nd qtr, and wow. Our team has a lot of heart. We get a bunch of guys who fit our needs, system, and character, and we will go far next year.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Deng is playing some good ball. When he returned last friday against Wizards he was huge as well, but didnt get any press for his performance (thanks to BG). 

Hopefully Riley will start resting his guys come second half. 

And lets keep this lead.

Go Bulls!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Gordon's short arms make him look smaller compared to Wade.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> "The numbers don't lie"
> 
> Love the Tirico shrinkage retort about Ben being 6'3" on draft day.


Gordon's listing is generous, though. He should be listed at 6' 2", according to predraft measurements.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i have some much agony right know,i'm going to bathroom every 10 minutes to pee,i think i have a feever and i'm not horny hope i'll be in an hour


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pippen had some nice comments about the Bulls. Although they lack size and a superstar player, nobody will work harder than the bulls .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I think Gordon's short arms make him look smaller compared to Wade.


As I remember, Gordon's wingspan is longer than his height, maybe 6' 9". (I don't have my stats handy). They do look short, but I think that's because they're so muscular.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> As I remember, Gordon's wingspan is longer than his height, maybe 6' 9". (I don't have my stats handy). They do look short, but I think that's because they're so muscular.


I was about to say that. I was looking at some pictures, and his arms nearly go down to his knees. Those guns certainly are an optical illusion on their length.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

9 point lead, good start to the second half.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Comeon. That was BS.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Excellent start, let's keep it up.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Some of the Bulls' offensive sets are similar to the Suns'.

Ben is actually get the "star" calls while Wade is getting the fouls.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wade got his 4th?

Woohoo!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Some of the Bulls' offensive sets are similar to the Suns'.
> 
> Ben is actually get the "star" calls while Wade is getting the fouls.


who's bulls nash and marion?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Who threw the ball over Kirk's head?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Now we're starting to see why Gordon isn't the Bulls' point guard.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm really tired of hearing what a great guy Shaq is. He tried to freekin sucker punch Brad Miller in the back of the head.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

if we win tonight will philly and orlando officially eliminate from playoffs?and if we win which position will have after today?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> I'm really tired of hearing what a great guy Shaq is. He tried to freekin sucker punch Brad Miller in the back of the head.


 Not to mention all the **** he talks.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

"I wanted to see Schenscher battle Shaq for position"

LOL, I would have liked to see that also.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the Bulls' offensive set when someone is constantly running in circles.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

tyson with 2 dimes already :banana:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That was a beautiful possession.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon for 3, eleven point lead.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mr. big shot.

lol with the sound difficulties, it's like it's radio.

oh yeah. 81-70 bulls


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Duhon for 3, eleven point lead.


set up by a series of nice passes and unselfish play. That was indeed beautiful basketball


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With all those team fouls, I'm surprised the Heat aren't driving to the basket more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far so good. I have a feeling that Miami has a run left in them. Let's hope we answer.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Despite the size differences the Bulls are out rebounding the Heat by 5.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> So far so good. I have a feeling that Miami has a run left in them. Let's hope we answer.


Agreed.

The good thing about this game so far is they really haven't rested the starters much more then they normally would, or so it seems, maybe I'm mistaken. Wade's been on the bench, but its due to foul trouble, not just for rest.


Gordon with another 3, 14 point lead now, 2 minutes left in the quarter!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon with another 3. 

What was that, he's 3rd?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Schensher looks good with that little hook.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

12 minutes way from the playoffs.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Schensher is a very skilled player, though he's very slow.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

and luke with a pair of deuces! we can win this!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

LOL, two seconds after they say they fixed the bugs they are having technical problems again.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

luke the <dinosaur> shencsher scored 4 in a row,we can't loose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gotta let Luke come back in training camp and give him a chance to make this team. He may not make it, but I would like to see the Bulls give him an invitation.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Gotta let Luke come back in training camp and give him a chance to make this team. He may not make it, but I would like to see the Bulls give him an invitation.


i agree but he must add some weight indefinetely


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls have 35 inside points (including free throws).

Heat have 36.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Was that "you always get a Knick in there..." a shot at Marbury?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng has beautiful form and rotation on his jumpers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Llllluuuukkkkkkkeeeeeee!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dang!

He know has 21 and the Bulls are up <s>15</s> 13.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

"Luke Schenscher is putting on a show here."

:laugh:

Go Luke.

Damn, missed the free throw.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uh-oh. fifth foul on Nocioni, that could change the game

Oh thank god! It was on Luke.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Riley has pulled out the starters.

Good news is that the Bulls outperformed them anyway.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Noch gets his 5th.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

There are some really ticky tack calls in this game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Embarassing if the Heat backups spark a comeback.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

malik seems to play his former team well.

come on bulls. you can DO THIS.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

tyson gets his 3rd dime


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what a shot by deng!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng is a finisher!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

WOW, WHATTA PLAY DANG!

I hope he's ok. That was a pretty bad fall.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. happy birthday. deng. down hard. and a FLAGRANT!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Good defense by Allen, let's keep this lead, I don't want it to be too close when Riley brings back his starters.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls are doing a good job driving to the basket today.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Good job Kirk, drawing the foul on Simien.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sick block by Ty


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler with a rediculous videogame block.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kirk with another layup.

Bulls up 12 with 4 and half left in the game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and kirk just drives right in.

snapper and bill are dissin' chandler. wait'll they see that baby hook next season.

:smilewink


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kirk is sick


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> snapper and bill are dissin' chandler. wait'll they see that baby hook next season.
> 
> :smilewink


Ouch! :rofl:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls do a great job making low post screens for easy layups.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

14 point lead, 3 minutes left.
This one's about done.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holy cow, tyson!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

manage. the. clock.

and tyson with the mean dunk. he heard them!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha I don't know what the hell that was from Chandler, but it went in so we'll take it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler with a funny-looking faux dunk.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dang draws the offense fouls on Posey.

With some of the other fouls, and fouls that weren't called, that one seemed pretty ticky tack.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

playoffs baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: now i'm very very horny


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

IN THE PLAYOFFS BABY! :banana: :gbanana: :clap: :gbanana: :twave: :bbanana: :clap: :vbanana:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Dedicated to kukoc4ever


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Time to bring back some old threads, eh? When did you know this team wasnt making it to the playoffs? 

:biggrin: 

And lets get the 5th or 6th spot.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Happy birthday Dang!

26 points is a pretty nice present.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And that's ur POTG - Luol Deng. All net all night long.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls are in the playoffs and Tyson is perfect from the free throw line, yet there are no flying pigs outside my window.. 

Strange... :biggrin:


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

playoffs, wow! if we steal 1 game from detroit i'll be very horny as well


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*clinched baby!*


:worship:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls and garbage time in the same sentence is a rare occurrence indeed.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over! The Bulls win by 24 points.

Bulls in the playoffs!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are in!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Time to bring back some old threads, eh? When did you know this team wasnt making it to the playoffs?



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Ha HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Wow. A month ago, I would've never thought.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Ha HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Wow. A month ago, I would've never thought.


Yes, we played very subpar most of the season, but this stretch run has been most impressive.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

PLAYOFFS! WOO HOO!

Glad I bought my tickets on Wednesday .


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys! Your team has done it! The Bulls deserve it. They've been playing well most specially in their recent run. Good luck! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I will admit, I was not thinking the Bulls will make it this year. I kinda hoped they missed the playoffs, to get that higher draft pick. But now, I stand corrected. This team has shown lots of heart and a strong work ethic with what they got. We got a solid team minus the front court. The front court lacks talent/skill, but has the kind of players you want. I really think we can get the 6th seed. I want to play NJ, and make a series out of it. 

BREAK OUT THE BLACK SOCKS AND BLACK SHOES!

Watch out NBA, with a year of cap room and a high draft pick, we will be amazing next year.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Not having talent can make wonders for any team. See the Bulls!

And guys (players), dont forget we have a game tomorrow, a very important one. Keep the champagne safe.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I got to admit, I didnt think we had it in us a month ago at this time! 

Playoffs! With a top five draft pick and another pick at least 16 and money to spend. 

We have won 8 out of the last 9. Almost made up for the losing streak we had earlier in the year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Just goes to show how much our expectations have changed since Paxson has been general manager. If we had this kind of season under Krause (post-Jordan, obviously), we would have been going crazy. It's been a dissappointing season for a lot of us and we still have a shot at the 5th seed, don't we? 

Paxson has taken the expectations of this team a lot higher than they used to be. Keep taking them up Paxson.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TIME TO WEAR OUR BLACK SOCKS AND BLACK SHOES BABY!  
This team proved me wrong this year!


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

i told yall we would. you got to have faith yea yea.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*bold prediction: * bulls will ride the mojomomentum train right into the magic kingdom and win. 


:yes:


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't know bout nonea y'all, but I'm proud to be a Bulls fan.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> I don't know bout nonea y'all, but I'm proud to be a Bulls fan.


Co-sign, and I'm damn proud of the team's hustle down the stretch this season! :clap:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Babble-On said:


> I don't know bout nonea y'all, but I'm proud to be a Bulls fan.


Ditto


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

congrats

even if the heat played their starters the second half, I think Bulls would of won. They are the only team in the playoff chase that seem to win the games that they need to. Mil lost to Atlanta and Indy to Charlotte. Bulls play good d, so they may very well be a problem to a team that matches up with them


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Can some one post the possible end of season standings if there is a tie between chicago, ind, was, and/or mil? Because it looks like two or perhaps three teams could easily have the same record. What at the tie breakers and what not.

Great to see the bulls pull it together. Walton was going on and on the whole game about how bright the bulls future is and i totally agree.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> congrats
> 
> even if the heat played their starters the second half, I think Bulls would of won. They are the only team in the playoff chase that seem to win the games that they need to. Mil lost to Atlanta and Indy to Charlotte. Bulls play good d, so they may very well be a problem to a team that matches up with them


Thanks wadeshaqeddie. This feels good since we have played short handed all season long. Meaning that we do not have a hiuge front court. I realize that you needed to rest some banged up players and Williams has been hurt(he looked good today) I am still glad we won. We could have came in and quit after getting down 15 pts. We didnt. 

Good luck to you guys in the playoffs.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Is it wrong for me to want the team to finish 41-41 so that some of the "glass half-empty" people can't say "The Bulls were a losing team" all summer? :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*bulls are the breaking news thingy on espn news!!!*



Chicago 117, Miami 93


_*Deng, Bulls Beat Heat to Clinch Playoff Berth*_


_MIAMI (Ticker) -- *Luol Deng had the happiest of birthdays.* 

*On the day he turned 21, Deng scored 26 points on 12-of-17 shooting as the Chicago Bulls rallied past the Miami Heat, 117-93, to clinch their second straight playoff berth. 

Ben Gordon and Andres Nocioni added 18 points apiece and Kirk Hinrich chipped in 17 and eight assists for the Bulls (39-41), who won for the 11th time in 13 games to move into a three-way tie with Indiana and Milwaukee for sixth place in the East. *

Washington (39-40) is in fifth place but has not yet clinched a playoff spot. 

The Heat held a 40-25 lead with 10:45 left in the second quarter, but the Bulls outscored them, 33-13, the rest of the half and pushed their advantage to 88-74 entering the fourth quarter. 

Chicago led comfortably throughout the final 12 minutes. 

Antoine Walker had 22 points to pace Miami (52-28), which will be the second seed in the East and could face Chicago in the first round. 

All-Star guard Dwyane Wade scored eight points in the first quarter but was blanked thereafter, spending much of the second half on the bench. _


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Is it wrong for me to want the team to finish 41-41 so that some of the "glass half-empty" people can't say "The Bulls were a losing team" all summer? :biggrin:


You know what ? They didn't meet my expectations. I said 42 wins. :biggrin:


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Is it wrong for me to want the team to finish 41-41 so that some of the "glass half-empty" people can't say "The Bulls were a losing team" all summer? :biggrin:


Of course not. You should want the team to win as many games as possible regardless of the haters.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> \
> 
> Good luck to you guys in the playoffs.


Unless they play the Bulls of course.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Goodbye Orlando, goodbye Philadelphia, hello playoffs!

This team never, ever quits and it has paid off in a second straight trip to the post season. Boy, my wife is going to love that, at least four more games for the year and possibly more with a favorable matchup!

Proud to be a Bulls fan for the past 19 years here in WV, not many around here anymore! 

Post Jordan Era Bulls reaching the Postseason

Krause's Teams - 0 for 6 
Paxson's Teams - 2 for 3

We are going in the right direction! GO BULLS!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Post Jordan Era Bulls reaching the Postseason
> 
> Krause's Teams - 0 for 6
> Paxson's Teams - 2 for 3
> ...


I wonder if we can ever enjoy a thread when we've just accomplished something without intra-team politics being inserted into the mix. 

:raised_ey


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry about that. My bad.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I wonder if we can ever enjoy a thread when we've just accomplished something without intra-team politics being inserted into the mix.
> 
> :raised_ey


my bad. I took it there, in good humor, but it was an unneeded comment nontheless.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I wonder if we can ever enjoy a thread when we've just accomplished something without intra-team politics being inserted into the mix.
> 
> :raised_ey



Thats not political at all. It's a fact. Paxson deserves some recognition for it.

How much and the nature of such commendation _is_ political.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm loving all the jazz -- good jazz (gasp!) -- that ABC is using each time they go to commercial. That's stuff you basically never hear on TV.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Sorry about that. My bad.


Don't be sorry BA. Hopefully the Bulls continue to win so we don't have to see as much of the negative crap posted around hear. 

Onto the game. I would love to see Deng get more touches the rest of the way. The two games off seems to have refreshed him. I'm looking forward to watching Luol's development over the next few years.

Was anyone else impressed with the ball movement? During their little hot streak, the Bulls have really improved moving the ball around. Very fun to watch.

I really liked the way the Bulls attacked the basket. I loved seeing Ben get the basket and 1 on the breakaway, taking it right at Wade. I was really impressed with the way Hinrich attacked the basket too. He seemed to get a lot of easy baskets off penetration.

For a while in that second half, everything seemed to be going the Bulls way. Even Schenser (sp) made some big plays! Allen's also hit some huge shots over the last couple weeks.

Let's keep rolling tomorrow night against a hot Magic team. I'm fired up to see Dwight Howard and Nelson. It will be interesting to see how the Magic come out and play now that they are officially eliminated. Big game with another opportunity to continue moving up in the standings.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm late in saying this, but here goes:

BULLS ARE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS!!! YAY!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:headbang: 

Here's what happened today:

(Philly and Orlando) :rocket: 

lol

WE'RE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS!!!!

:twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's a bit from Ira Winderman on the game (from his Heat Blog):


> -- The score may not have mattered, but the foul trouble did to Dwyane Wade, who again displayed his greatest effort when it came to confronting the referees. Enough already.
> 
> -- Don’t understate the problems the Bulls' active defense could present in the playoffs. It is a style that will force a Heat player beyond Wade and Shaquille O'Neal to step forward.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## dogra (Nov 12, 2003)

I am critical of Skiles at times, but great job by him and this young Bulls squad.

When I saw Pargo in the game, I popped the cork on my champagne bottle. :clown:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

dogra said:


> I am critical of Skiles at times, but great job by him and this young Bulls squad.
> 
> When I saw Pargo in the game, I popped the cork on my champagne bottle. :clown:


Interesting choice. Generally when I see Pargo get in a game I unscrew the cap on my bottle of Jack Daniel's.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

jbulls said:


> Interesting choice. Generally when I see Pargo get in a game I unscrew the cap on my bottle of Jack Daniel's.


...and then break the bottle in half using it as the sharp object of choice, right?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I can already see tomorrow's headline: "Bulls make playoffs without Tim Thomas." No doubt a story that will go down as one of the greatest upsets in modern sports history.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am glad that I was wrong today with my prediction. Despite Rudi's advice , I did underestimate the heart of the future ( 2008-2009) NBA champion 


Go Bulls !!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

So the Bulls, Pacers & Bucks are all tied for 6th, who owns the tie-breakers so far?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Frankensteiner, can I join club twice??? Please???


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm soooo happy!!! I got the see the end of the game at the Sox game during the rain delay. Me and a couple of other guys in our section gave them a standing ovation when the game was over.

I love this team's fight. Now let's go win these last 3!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

remlover said:


> I'm soooo happy!!! I got the see the end of the game at the Sox game during the rain delay. Me and a couple of other guys in our section gave them a standing ovation when the game was over.
> 
> I love this team's fight. Now let's go win these last 3!!


Actually, this was one of the final 3 games left. :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hey...congrats on clinching your playoff berth, I don't enjoy losing, but I'll take a loss to a team that plays the way you do......not sure if you understand what i'm saying by "playing the right way", but I'll just say that I'm rooting for you outside of my Miami homerism.......hopefully you all can show some love for the Heat along the way too...

best of luck in the postseason


----------



## dogra (Nov 12, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Interesting choice. Generally when I see Pargo get in a game I unscrew the cap on my bottle of Jack Daniel's.


Ha! 

In general I just assume Pargo on the floor means GAME OVER, one way or another.

And I knew we were winning. :jump:

p.s. Don't mean to step on your club's toes, Frankensteiner. :biggrin:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This photo pretty much says it all about Noc's recent play.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great picture!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

What in the earth


----------

